# The Orvis Way With Hank Patterson



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Love it!!!!


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

That guy kills me! Love his vids!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The first 1:05 of this one kills me:






I've never liked the frost bites, either.


----------

